# Romantic & Fun Songs



## Lumpy 1 (May 27, 2013)

It's Sweet..


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

omg. I saw the title of this thread and before it even loaded when I clicked on it, I had that song in my head to post!!! I kid you not!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> omg. I saw the title of this thread and before it even loaded when I clicked on it, I had that song in my head to post!!! I kid you not!



Wait.. the one now or the one before..I kinda blew it...


----------



## eots (May 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdIKEC-ixWc]Lillybird - Cuckoo Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 27, 2013)

The Gals love this one...

[ame=http://youtu.be/47W1pNC1QHw]rawhide song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 27, 2013)

I just like this one..

[ame=http://youtu.be/djV11Xbc914]a-ha - Take On Me (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 31, 2013)

just memories...

[ame=http://youtu.be/Pg4aL97Fn8c]BOBBY VEE- "DEVIL OR ANGEL" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (May 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uvr3dmptvg]Heart - Magic Man[/ame]

Two endings...

...nice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They used to come to White Rock.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/wD8nAt2xJZM]Frank Ocean - Thinkin Bout You (HD & Lyrics 1080p) - Channel Orange - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Txl5vXnd-Gc]102.7 KIIS-FM: Miguel "Adorn" LIVE Acoustic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ek9jp7hETk0]Teddy Pendergrass - Turn Off The Lights [Live In '82 DVD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 1, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/5mV3BECsuKw]Hunter Hayes - I Want Crazy (Audio Only) - YouTube[/ame]

Hunter Hayes~ I want Crazy


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 1, 2013)

Nothing is more romantic than "Rubber Ducky" sung by the Muppets.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 1, 2013)

This boy has some piercing blue eyes...and I wasn't really expecting such a deep voice by looking at him...but I like it 

[ame=http://youtu.be/n_BdKnXGohA]Makin' This Boy Go Crazy- Dylan Scott (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Dylan Scott~ Makin This Boy Go Crazy


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0VQnY5SotA]"A Groovy Little Summer Song"[/ame]

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 2, 2013)

Hmmmm.  Interesting.

[ame=http://youtu.be/zXPRlZEKi5I]Collin Raye Open Arms - YouTube[/ame]

Colin Raye ~ Open Arms


----------



## Ropey (Jun 2, 2013)

Sting - Angel Eyes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS1MgqJ7B3Y]Sting - Angel Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/UjuaZDdqmCw]Ella Fitzgerald - My Funny Valentine (High Quality - Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jun 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KynIKjRwqDI]Tim Minchin - If I Didn't Have You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jun 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r24_T-HOcyg]I'm your man - sung by Leonard Cohen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jun 2, 2013)

Chris Isaak - Wicked Game

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAOxCqSxRD0]Chris Isaak - Wicked Game - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/JCjXaEbrLdw]Brad Paisley - She's Everything - YouTube[/ame]

Brad Paisley ~ She's Everything


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/zjeUuYl7Scw]Rascal Flatts Where You Are (lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]

Rascal Flatts ~ Where You Are


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6c64kUiqknY]Westlife - Queen Of My Heart - YouTube[/ame]

WestLife~ Queen Of My Heart


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 7, 2013)

Ran into a little elderly couple today...they were sooo cute together.  The man says to me "I have been sleeping with her ( pointing to his wife) for 66 years.  Think we should get married"?

Made my heart all warm and fuzzy...

I think I was born in the wrong era. *sigh*

[ame=http://youtu.be/2eu58Kd1nvc]Westlife - I wanna grow old with you (Traducido al español) - YouTube[/ame]

Westlife~ I Want To Grow Old With You.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/K-Popyd6Ok0]FOR THE FIRST TIME by KENNY LOGGINS WITH LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]

Kenny Loggins ~ For The First Time


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/edHhe8HyekE]Kenny Loggins and Stevie Nicks Whenever I call You Friend - YouTube[/ame]

Kenny Loggins and Stevie Nicks~ Whenever I call You Friend


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/uXuGDT4RfMI]Loggins & Messina 4. Long Tail Cat.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Loggins and Messina ~ Long Tail Cat


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2013)

I actually have this double album set.  Love it.

[ame=http://youtu.be/eXtHp6rl4yk]Loggins And Messina - House At Pooh Corner - YouTube[/ame]

Loggins and Messina ~ House At Pooh Corner


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Memories from the olden times...

[ame=http://youtu.be/cQF-VsbMfDA]Frank Ifield - I remember you (1962) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jun 11, 2013)

Beach Boys - God Only Knows a Capella 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvNXPkK7JY8]God Only Knows - The Beach Boys, a cappella - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 11, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/e29hgZxUbv0]BEWITCHED - Rod Stewart & Cher - YouTube[/ame]

Road Stewart and Cher ~ Bewitched


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 11, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/5wQ3VgxOmwI]Beyond the Sea - Rod Stewart w/ Lyrics in Description - YouTube[/ame]

Rod Stewart ~ Beyond the Sea


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 12, 2013)

Bruno Mars - Just The Way You Are


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 12, 2013)

Lady Antebellum - Need You Now


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTnWFT3DvVA]Carrie Underwood - See You Again - YouTube[/ame]




Carrie Underwood - See You Again


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPG1n1B0Ydw]Sugarland - Stay - YouTube[/ame]




Sugarland - Stay


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 12, 2013)

Hard Headed Woman...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyVTPcQDWgo]"Hard Headed Woman" Yusuf/Cat Stevens - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 12, 2013)

Court and Spark...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w96Fqk9rEk]JONI MITCHELL court and spark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 12, 2013)

You Can Leave Your Hat On...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfgwrdYUQ2A]Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On (Official Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 12, 2013)

You and I...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9YMU0WeBwU]Lady Gaga - Yoü And I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 12, 2013)

The Whiskey Ain't Workin' Anymore...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibEfVcKo9X4]Travis Tritt & Marty Stuart: Whiskey Ain't Workin' (video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Jun 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it1NaXrIN9I]Diana Krall - Look Of Love (Live In Paris) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, this is fun!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPAmDULCVrU]Tony Bennett & Lady Gaga - The Lady Is A Tramp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just like this one..

[ame=http://youtu.be/G6Kspj3OO0s]The Cranberries - Linger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T5hYlUsQ0s]Rod Stewart-Maggie May - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 14, 2013)

Jay can still hit it even if  he can't carry it light he used to be able.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV6d154LpXA]CARA MIA PAR JAY BLACK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAwyOdEaAdY]Turn Me On - Norah Jones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 14, 2013)

Gene Pitney - Cara Mia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8--uxUq2mo]GENE PITNEY ~ CARA MIA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 14, 2013)

The Toys - Lovers Concerto

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGDZc9bdUZM]The Toys - Lovers Concerto - HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1R26bpq3cM]JANIS JOPLIN Me and Bobby McGee (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Yup..

[ame=http://youtu.be/07_rnlBezQg]John Anderson Swingin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KTh3qwe2BE]Ozark Mountain Daredevils - Spaceship Orion (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3AtG9yjzgY]Restless Heart - Bluest Eyes In Texas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27Oo_I-yHjA]Someday Soon by FireFall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxfjSnMN88U]Dire Straits - Romeo and Juliet HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T (Jul 20, 2013)

Have seen these guys do this live several times...LOVE IT!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDEmmLDyHZc"]Double shot (of my babys love) - Swingin' Medallions - HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPrqO-C5vbA]Gino Vannelli "Love Me Now" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHO7tucLckg"]Gino Vanelli-Felicia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD77kyQYifc]Gino Vannelli - Wild Horses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LH72BTAYME]Are You Sitting Comfortably ~ Moody Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxXCbRpaoFY]Little River Band - We Two LIVE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI]Train - Hey, Soul Sister - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X76ZV8beULA"]Little River Band - Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8ydo0AKbJs]Ringo Starr - The No-No Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY]Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know (feat. Kimbra) - official video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 20, 2013)

The Mamas and Papas - Dedicated to the One I Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAJ1d7ctaVM]Mamas & Papas - Dedicated To The One I Love (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 20, 2013)

Climax Blues Band - Couldn't Get It Right


In the middle of the night.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

First Love..

[ame=http://youtu.be/CcD2iexGqZQ]I'm your puppet - James and Bobby Purify - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 21, 2013)

This song belongs here.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSVd8szH7Qk]patti smith,because the night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/_gzGxIX3goc]I Stand Accused by Isaac Hayes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/M8AtyaxgtOU]Al Green - Im still in love with you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/WPefERS7EZs]Emotions - Best Of My Love (HQ with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/z_M_27ciAKI]EAGLES THE BEST OF MY LOVE [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR8D2yqgQ1U]Spandau Ballet - True - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN1nMpmC0n4]Jim Croce - I'll Have To Say I Love You In A Song (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 23, 2013)

The Mamas & The Papas - Monday Monday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc9ABRTBDHY]The Mamas & The Papas ~ Monday Monday - YouTube[/ame]

Canadian Denny Dougherty (RIP) Singing Lead

That Canadian Irishman sure could sing.


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 23, 2013)

Chris De Burgh said it all nearly 40 years ago...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItfyoMvJnx0]Chris De Burgh LADY IN RED - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbSOLBMUvIE]Michael Bublé - "Home" Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Jul 23, 2013)

Do You Wanna Dance - Bette Midler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdVQE1NVomA]Do You Wanna Dance - Bette Midler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 1, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ngZh6ZSRoYg]The Skyliners - Since I Don't Have You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Summertime..

[ame=http://youtu.be/n8AR_ovbwXI]Chad & Jeremy - A Summer Song - 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 3, 2013)

Steppenwolf - For Ladies Only

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Flqkz-7U1eY]steppenwolf - for ladies only - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 11, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/OB-cKzRioEY]Time Passages - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 13, 2013)

Berlin - Take My Breath Away

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KS-UswccMU]Berlin - Take my breath away HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 13, 2013)

Meatloaf - I Would Lie For You (and that's the truth)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbdpXx-PHuM]Meat Loaf - I'd Lie For You (and that's the Truth) Official Videoclip - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

*- Popstar-*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uSlqI1AVUk]Nickelback Rockstar Spoof - Popstar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 15, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/SbH_sDyWZqo]Orleans - Still The One -with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/N_gIAhfS4rI]Billy Vera & The Beaters - At This Moment - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/DSrEdpW3PoM]Teddy Pendergrass - Turn Off The LIghts (Live 1982) - YouTube[/ame]   

_Turn off the lights and light a candle
Tonight I'm in a romantic mood, yeah

Let's take a shower, shower together
I'll wash your body and you'll wash mine, yeah
Rub me down in some hot oils, baby, yeah
And I'll do the same thing to you_


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 17, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/An1-ntyBcz8]LEN BARRY - 1-2-3 - 1966 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 17, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/24ZUrX50I1A]Don't Hang Up - The Orlons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 17, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/dfnyxZRPAVA]Murmaids - Popsicles and Icicles (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 17, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/pU_8D5jBqd0]Sonny James - Young love (1956) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 17, 2013)

America - You Can Do Magic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb8Sa0jp7Pw]AMERICA - YOU CAN DO MAGIC[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 18, 2013)

*-chicken train-*

fun song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSZSxyCtF1M]Chicken Train / Ozark Mountain Daredevils - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 18, 2013)

There's a Gal for every lucky man...

[ame=http://youtu.be/6oOtECHc5uA]Marv Johnson - You've Got What It Takes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 18, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/KpEA5QGYJFQ]Mickey & Sylvia - Love Is Strange - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2013)

Sweet - Love Is Like Oxygen


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 19, 2013)

* - Love Stinks-*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyP-7ulafFQ]J Geils Band - Love Stinks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 19, 2013)

Pat Benatar...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0EysM1iNMk]Pat Benatar - Love is a Battlefield [LYRICS] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> Pat Benatar...
> 
> Pat Benatar - Love is a Battlefield [LYRICS] - YouTube



She had a great 'shake'.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGVZOLV9SPo]Pat Benatar - Love Is A Battlefield - YouTube[/ame]

Set to 480p for extra shake.


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 19, 2013)

Ropey said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Pat Benatar...
> ...



thanks, Ropey...

never saw this before...

I love Trey Wilson (the guy who plays the dad in the video...)

you might remember him from Raising Arizona and Married To The Mob...

died way too young in '89... just shy of his 41st birthday...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2013)

Romantic:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy5dEE2NIKM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy5dEE2NIKM[/ame]

Fun:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzYKugI6LMg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzYKugI6LMg[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 19, 2013)

*- My Wife Thinks You're Dead-*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaEzT5MusFs]Junior Brown - My Wife Thinks You're Dead (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 1, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/wxVFgFDage0]Tupelo Honey by Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 1, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/7miRCLeFSJo]Bachman Turner Overdrive - You Aint Seen Nothing Yet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 1, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/19IqwU3itFk]T - Rex - Get It On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 1, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/b_K5b-JNc7E]Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs - Little Red Riding Hood (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T (Oct 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfxCTtXeoqQ]Gino Vannelli - Wild Horses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914]a-ha - Take On Me (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00cEQHhbiVI]Jose Feliciano - "Light My Fire" (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=201DEcY7XYc]Grateful Dead - Rosemary - AoxomoxoA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 15, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/c2WyBTGm8J4]3 DOG NIGHT-"AN OLD FASHIONED LOVE SONG" (W/ LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 19, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/q9ayN39xmsI]A Thousand Years - Christina Perri Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Beaconoftruth (Nov 20, 2013)

I think Daft Punk's "Get Lucky" best fits the title of this thread...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ]Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------

